# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  كَظْمُ الْغَيْظِ وَضَبْطُ النَّفْسِ .. سِمَةٌ من أناة الحلم أَيْنَ نَحْنُ مِنْهَا ؟؟؟

## سعيد الرحماني

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* *إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعين به ونستغفره ، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا ، من يهده الله فلا مضل له*  *ومن يضلل فلا هادى له ، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله* *اللهم صلِّ وسلم وبارك على عبدك ورسولك محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين* 
 
*إرتأينا أن نختار لكم خصلة من أعظم الخصال وهي** (**كظم الغيظ وضبط النفس* *)*
 
*وهي الحلقة الغائبة في المجتمعات العربية الإسلآمية الواسعة ، بل تكاد منعدمة بين أفراد مجتمعنا اليوم بصفة عامة**,*
 
*أصبحنا من خلالها لانرى فيهم أي وصفاتٍ نبوية يحملونها من دستور هذه الأمة الإسلامية ألا وهو القرآن الكريم وسنة نبينا صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه ،* *إلا من رحم ربي..*
 

*لقد تعود الناس على إظهارالغضب ، لأنه سلاح فتَّاك وبركان خامد وقوة تقهركيان الإنسان ، وتدفعه إلى ارتكاب أفعالٍ ماكان ليأتيها ، فسرعان مايعتريه الندم بعدها (أي الأفعال )على مافاته من كظم الغيظ،يعود للوم نفسه ، وتشتد عليه الحسرة والألم على ماوقع له في ذلك الحادث**..* 
*فتجنَّبُ الغضب يحتاج إلى ضبط النفس ، والقرآن الكريم أعطانا صوراً رائعة تمثلت في أنبياء الله وكان منهم السلوك النبوي الراشد**,* 
*جآء في قوله تعالى عن قصة موسى عليه السلآم* *:(* *ولما سكت عن موسى الغضب أخذ الألواح**,)**الآية 154 من سورة الأعراف**,* 
*فبعد سكون الغضب لجره أخيه فيه من قوله تعالى**:**(**وألقى الألواح وأخذ برأس أخيه يجره إليه**..* *)* 
*عاد إلى ضبط نفسه ومقارعتها وإعادتها إلى نصيب الحلم وهو الأناة الحسنة**,* 
*وفي هذا السلوك القويم يخبرنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديثٍ له" قال**:
(**ليس الشديد بالصرعة ، وإنما الشديد من يملك نفسه عند الغضب**..)**رواه أحمد متفق عليه**,*
 
*قال الله تعالى** :* 
*(**سارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها السماوات والاَرضُ أُعِدَّتْ للمتقين الذين**** *ينفقون في السرَّاء والضرآء والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناسِ والله يحب المحسنين***)**الآية 132-133من سورة آل عمران* 
*-**فمن صفات المتقين في هذه الآية الكريمة والصريحة " كظم الغيظ وإظهار الرحمة بالعفو عند المقدرة ، وهي معاني سامية تبين كيفية ضبط النفس ومنعها من التصرف الخطأ في أعسرالمواقف التي يتلقاها الإنسان المسلم في حياته ، ينبغي أن يظهر خلالها الشجاعة والحكمة وحسن التعامل مع الأحداث التي تفاجئه في المجتمع**..* 
*وأيضا من يتمعَّنُ جيداً في هاتين الجملتين ( كظم الغيظ وضبط النفس) يجد أن لهما تشابها لطيفاًً* 
*فمن ضَبَطَ نفسه يستطيع أن يكظم غيظه ويحبس الغضب الذي بداخله**,* 

*****معنى كَظْم الغَيْظ لغةً واصطلاحاً**:*

*معنى الكَظْم لغةً**:** 
**الكاف والظَّاء والميم، أَصْلٌ صحيحٌ يَدُلُّ على معنًى واحد، وهو الإمساك، والجَمعُ للشَّيء**.
**وأَصْل الكَظْم: حَبْسُ الشَّيء عن امتلائه، يقال: كَظَمْت القِرْبَة، إذا ملَأْتها**. 
**ويقال**:* *كَظَمْت الْغَيْظَ، أَكْظِمُه كَظْماً، إِذَا أَمْسَكت على ما في نفسك منه. ويقال: كَظَمَ البعيرُ على جِرَّته، إذا ردَّدها في حَلْقِه**.* *وكَظَمَ البعير، يَكْظِمُ كُظُوماً، إذا أمسك عن الجِرَّة، فهو كَاظِمٌ** .
**معنى الكَظْم اصطلاحاً**:* *
**قال المناوي: (الكَظْم: الإمْسَاك على ما في النَّفس من صَفْحٍ أو غَيْظٍ**).
**معنى الغَيْظ لغةً**:* *
**الغَيْظ**:* *الغَضَب، وقيل: الغَيْظ غَضَبٌ كامنٌ للعاجز، وقيل: هو أشدُّ من الغَضَب، وقيل: هو سَوْرَته وأوَّله. وغِظْت فلاناً، أَغِيظُه غَيْظاً**.* *وقد غَاظَه، فاغْتَاظ. وغَيَّظه، فتَغَيَّظ، وهو مَغِيظ**.
**وقال صاحب ((المصباح)): (الغَيْظ: الغَضَب المُحِيط بالكَبِد، وهو أَشَدُّ الحَنَق**) .
**وقال الأصفهاني: (الغَيْظ: أشدُّ الغَضَب، وهو الحرارة التي يجدها الإنسان من فَوَرَان دم قلبه**).
**معنى الغَيْظ اصطلاحاً**:* *
**قال المناوي: (الغَيْظ: أشدُّ الغَضَب، وهو الحرارة التي يجدها الإنسان من ثَوَرَان دم قلبه، وقيل: هو الغَضَب المُحِيط بالكَبِد، وهو أشَدُّ الحَنَق**).
**معنى كَظْم الغَيْظ اصطلاحاً**:* *
**من خلال ما سبق في تعريف كلِّ لفظةٍ على حِدَةٍ، عرَّف أهل التَّفسير كَظْم الغَيْظ مركَّباً، فقالوا: كَظْم الغَيْظ: تجرُّعه، واحتمال سببه، والصَّبر عليه**.
**ويقال: كَظَم غَيْظَه، أي: سكت عليه، ولم يُظْهِره بقولٍ أو فعلٍ، مع قُدْرته على إيقاعه بعدوِّه**.
**وقال ابن عطيَّة: (كَظْم الغَيْظ: ردُّه في الجَوْف إذا كاد أن يخرج مِن كَثْرَته، فضبطه ومَنَعَه**).*

 

*وقد وردت أحاديث كثيرة فيها بيان فضل كظم الغيظ وضبط النفس* 

*-**أَخْبَرَنَا* *مَعْمَرٌ* *، عَنْ* *رَجُلٍ* *، عَنِ* *الْحَسَنِ**، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ , قَالَ** : "**مَا مِنْ جُرْعَةٍ أَحَبَّ إِلَى اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ مِنْ جُرْعَةٍ كَظَمَهَا رَجُلٌ ، أَوْ جُرْعَةِ صَبْرٍ عَلَى مُصِيبَةٍ ، وَمَا مِنْ قَطْرَةٍ أَحَبَّ إِلَى اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ مِنْ قَطْرَةِ دَمْعٍ مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ ، أَوْ قَطْرَةِ دَمٍ أُهْرِيقَتْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ**" .* *حديث مرفوع**.* 
*-**أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدٌ ،* *حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ يَزِيدَ ، حَدَّثَنَا سَعِيدٌ* *، يَعْنِي : ابْنَ أَبِي أَيُّوبَ ، حَدَّثَنِي أَبُو مَرْحُومٍ ، عَنِ ابْنِ الْحُصَيْنِ ، قَالَ : أَنْبَأَنَا ابْنُ الْمُذْهِبِ ، قَالَ ابْنُ مَالِكٍ* *:* *حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ سَهْلِ بْنِ مُعَاذٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ** :* *مَنْ كَظَمَ غَيْظًا وَهُوَ قَادِرٌ عَلَى أَنْ يُنْفِذَهُ دَعَاهُ اللَّهُ** -* *تَعَالَى - يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ عَلَى رُءُوسِ الْخَلائِقِ ثُمَّ يُخَيَّرُ أَيَّ الْحُورِ الْعِينِ شَاءَ* *.* *حديث مرفوع**.* 
*-**قَالَ أَحْمَدُ* *:* *حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ عَاصِمٍ ، عَنْ يُونُسَ بْنِ عُبَيْدٍ ، عَنِ الْحَسَنِ* *، عَنِ* *ابْنِ عُمَرَ* *، قَالَ** :* *قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : مَا تَجَرَّعَ عَبْدٌ جَرْعَةً أَفْضَلَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْ جَرْعَةِ غَيْظٍ يَكْظِمُهَا ابْتِغَاءَ وَجْهِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى**. .* *حديث مرفوع**.* 

*ذكر بعض العلماء بعضاً من وسائل ضبط النفس** "*

*العلم حصن حصين- تحري الحكمة - رجاحة العقل- ضبط اللسان- التجرد لله جل وعلا**-* *التربية الجادة وحسن الخلق -معرفة مآلات الأمور- الأعراض عن الجاهلين- دفع السيئة بالحسنة- الاستشارة- الصبر والتقوى- الالتزام بما ورد في الشرع الذهاب الغضب* 
*وأخيرا نقف مع نقطتين مهمتين**:* *ثمار ضبط النفس**:* *-* *أولا ثمرة من ثمار ضبط النفس الاتصاف بصفة من صفات المتقين**.* *-* *تجنيب النفس الحسرة والندامة**.*
 *-* *القدوة الصالحة**.* 
******************* 
*نسأل الله أن يجنِّبنا الغضب لأنفسنا ، وأن يجعله في الله ، ولله ، ولمحارم الله ، وأن يكون وسيلة للضوابط الشرعية وأن يلهمنا الخير والسعادة والبشارة والآمان* 
*إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه، وفي الختآم أجمل السلآم* 
*بقلم / سعيد الرحماني*

----------


## جاميليا حفني

*
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**موضوعٌ قيِّم ، مُوُّثَّقٌ لغةً واصطلاحا وتأصيلا علميَّا ، كما أنَّه من النَّافعِ المُرتَبِط بحاجة المجتمعاتِ الآنية ، وحاجة الأفراد أيضاً . ومن الإثراءِ الربطُ بين الدلالة الدينية والعلوم المعاصرة - اللُغويّة وغيرها -  بما يؤكّد أنّ الخطاب الإسلامي قادرٌ على التّصدي للعقل الإنساني مهما بلغت آفاقُه المعرفيّة . 
جزاكَ اللهُ خيراً أخي وأحسنَ إليك ، ونفعَ بك .*

----------


## سعيد الرحماني

بارك الله في أختنا الفاضلة على التقييم المميز
والمرور الذي أعطى موضوعنا المتواضع حلة بهية
أحسنت أحسن الله إليك
بوركت من أصل

----------

